# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: شبیه ساز مناسب برای شبکه های حسگر بیسیم

## baran_82

سلام خسته نباشید،در مورد الگورتمهای مسیریابی در شبکه های حسگر بیسیم دارم تحقیق می کنم و شبیه سازی اونا با یه نرم افزار،خواهش می کنم یه نرم افزار پیشنهاد کنید و واسه الگوریتهاشم اگه امکان داره کمکم کنید.ممنون  :اشتباه:

----------


## mehdi sakhaie

سلام این مشکل رو من هم دارم
اگه موردی پیدا کردی بی زحمت برام بفرست به این آدرس:
mehdi.sakhaie@gmail.comمن هم  دنبالش میگردم.
ممنون بای

----------


## manvaputra

با سلام
برای wirless sensor network  ها می تونید از OMNeT++ v4.1 به همراه Castalia استفاده کنید.

http://omnetpp.org/

http://castalia.npc.nicta.com.au/

برای الگوریتم ها چه کمکی لازم داری؟

----------


## leily.A.B

> با سلام
> برای wirless sensor network  ها می تونید از OMNeT++ v4.1 به همراه Castalia استفاده کنید.
> 
> http://omnetpp.org/
> 
> http://castalia.npc.nicta.com.au/
> 
> برای الگوریتم ها چه کمکی لازم داری؟


با سلام 
من برای شبیه سازی با شبیه ساز NS-2 کار کردم. اما با مشکل برخورد کردم. شما با این شبیه ساز آشنایی دارید؟
با این دو شبیه سازی که معرفی کردین کار کردین؟ به نظر شما ساده تر از NS-2 هست؟ 

با تشکر

----------


## mkhhhh

سلام
من هم روي شبيه سازي شبكه هاي سنسور مي خواهم كاركنم . لطفا راهنمايي كنيد.

----------


## aram_2

برا سنسور  شبیه سازه omnet به همراه Castallia  خوبه. با سی پلاس می تونید توش کد بزنید به نسبت دیگر برنامه ها خوبه.ns-2 هم خوبه اما مشکله.
سوالی بود بفرمایید

----------


## manvaputra

> با سلام 
> من برای شبیه سازی با شبیه ساز NS-2 کار کردم. اما با مشکل برخورد کردم. شما با این شبیه ساز آشنایی دارید؟
> با این دو شبیه سازی که معرفی کردین کار کردین؟ به نظر شما ساده تر از NS-2 هست؟ 
> 
> با تشکر


دوست عزیز این دو تا شبیه سازهای جداگانه نیستن، در واقع castalia یک شبیه سازه یا بهتره بگم یک مدله  که روی فریم ورکه OMNET نصب میشه برای کار با سنسور ها، اکثر ما به اشتباه تصور می کنیم که OMNET یک شبیه سازه در صورتی که نیست. به نظر من OMNET از NS-2 راحت تره و درد سر کمتری هم داره.
OMNET هم تحت ویندوز نصب کار می کنه هم لینوکس ولی خود تیم Castalia برای کار با اون لینوکس رو توصیه میکنه.

----------


## kioomars

سلام خسته نباشید. من دارم یه مقاله می نویسم در الگوریتمی برای  پیاده سازی شبکه های حسگر.می خوام در یک محیطی شبیه سازی کنم.در این محیط میشه چندین الگوریتم رو با هم مقایسه کرد؟
و با استفاده از الگوریتم خودم پیاده سازی کرد و اطلاعات رو بدست آورد. لطفا راهنمایی کنید. با تشکر

----------


## kioomars

سلام خسته نباشید. من دارم یه مقاله می نویسم در الگوریتمی برای  پیاده  سازی شبکه های حسگر.می خوام در یک محیطی شبیه سازی کنم.در این محیط میشه  چندین الگوریتم رو با هم مقایسه کرد؟
و با استفاده از الگوریتم خودم پیاده سازی کرد و اطلاعات رو بدست آورد. لطفا راهنمایی کنید. با تشکر

----------


## prisa_srr

می بخشید 
لینک omnet درسته ؟ من نتونستم باز کنم . اما castalia درست بود 
با تشکر

----------


## nasermehna

شبکه های حسگر بی سیم بهترین گزینه OMNet  هست.
اینم لینک دانلودش.البته با ف.ی.ل شکن باید دانلود کنید
http://omnetpp.org/download/release/...-4.2.1-src.tgz

----------


## new to wsn

با سلام دوستان من از 20 مارچ تلاش میکنم که یک لینک دانلود omnet++ برای لینوکس پیدا کنم ولی نمیتونم میشه لطفا جایی آپلود کنید اگر دارید. خود سایت اصلی لینکهاش بروکن هستند و بعد از 50M دانلود متوقف میشه.پک 4.2 را هم میخوام. لطفا کمک کنید.

----------


## seyedi

من می خوام با opnet  الگوریتم کلونی مورچه رو در wsnشبیه سازی کنم کسی می تونه کمکم کنه

این ایمیل منه
m.seyedi2010@gmail.com

----------


## zohajoon

> من می خوام با opnet الگوریتم کلونی مورچه رو در wsnشبیه سازی کنم کسی می تونه کمکم کنه
> 
> این ایمیل منه
> m.seyedi2010@gmail.com


 سلام 
شما نرم افزارش رو دارید؟
من میخواستم پروتکل های مسیر یابی ospf,eigrp
پیاده سازی کنم و اونها رو از نظر همگرای وتاخیر مقایسه کنم
اما نرم افزارش رو نتونستم پیدا کنم
ممنون

----------


## shavak

با سلام با ایمیل من تماس داشته باش هم اموزش مختصر هم نرم افزارش رو خدمت شما تقدیم کنم این شبیه سازomnet واقعامحشره قدرتمند کارا وکار با ان ساده تر از ns2 می باشد ودر وب هم مقالات وراهنمایی های خوبی دارد
iran_arman_m@yahoo.com

----------


## شقایق موسوی

> سلام این مشکل رو من هم دارم
> اگه موردی پیدا کردی بی زحمت برام بفرست به این آدرس:
> mehdi.sakhaie@gmail.comمن هم  دنبالش میگردم.
> ممنون بای


با سلام .. موضوع پایان نامم شبیه سازی روش شایعه پراکنی تو شبکه های حسگر بیسیم.. خواهشمندم کمکم کنید اگه هر کس کدشو داره یا این کارو انجام داده با هر نرم افزار شبیه سازیم باشه مهم نیست .. اینم ادرس امیل منه .. saya.rooz@yahoo.com لطفا کمکم کنید :(  :گریه:

----------


## شقایق موسوی

[QUOTE=kioomars;1409755]سلام خسته نباشید. من دارم یه مقاله می نویسم در الگوریتمی برای  پیاده  سازی شبکه های حسگر.می خوام در یک محیطی شبیه سازی کنم.در این محیط میشه  چندین الگوریتم رو با هم مقایسه کرد؟
و با استفاده از الگوریتم خودم پیاده سازی کرد و اطلاعات رو بدست آورد. لطفا راهنمایی کنید. با تشکر
با سلام .. موضوع پایان نامم شبیه سازی روش شایعه پراکنی تو شبکه های حسگر بیسیم.. خواهشمندم کمکم کنید اگه هر کس کدشو داره یا این کارو انجام داده با هر نرم افزار شبیه سازیم باشه مهم نیست .. اینم ادرس امیل منه .. saya.rooz@yahoo.com لطفا کمکم کنید :(

----------


## شقایق موسوی

با سلام .. موضوع پایان نامم شبیه سازی روش شایعه پراکنی تو شبکه های حسگر بیسیم.. خواهشمندم کمکم کنید اگه هر کس کدشو داره یا این کارو انجام داده با هر نرم افزار شبیه سازیم باشه مهم نیست .. اینم ادرس امیل منه .. saya.rooz@yahoo.com لطفا کمکم کنید :(

----------


## mojtaba-2010

سلام
مقالات ISI  + ترجمه و پایان نامه را میتوانید از وب سایت زیر دانلود کنید

http://banke-maghalat.ir/

----------


## mojtaba-2010

مقالات isi 

بهمراه ترجمه

پایان نامه و....

سیستم كامل پاسخگويي بر اساس VM براي تحلیل حملات و ترمیم و بازسازی سیستم ها + متن انگلیسی

حفاظت از عوامل تلفن همراه از حملات پخش خارجی + متن انگلیسی

کانال ارتباطی ایمن IDSودیواره آتش (اصطلاح) مبتنی بر SSL + متن انگلیسی

قوانین استفلاده ازامضای دیجیتال درتامین امنیت اینترنت بانکی:برخی شواهد اولیه ازمالزی

دل سازيOPNET وتجزيه وتحليل شبكههاي سازماني وساختارهاي امنيتي

کاهش حملات OSD با تنظیم QOS + متن انگلیسی

بهینه سازی آن لاین کنترل کننده ماشین توسط الگوریتم ژنتیک با استفاده از سابقه جستجو

www.banke-maghalat.ir

----------


## mahshahr_63m

برید سراغ tinyos و nesC. الان برای sensor network توی دانشگاه از tinyos استفاده میشه.

----------


## nazanin123456

پایان نامه با موضوع پوشش در شبکه های حسگر بی سیم را از لینک زیر دانلود کنید*دانلود*

----------


## shahram hosseini

نرم افزارهای شبیه سازی شبکه های بیسیم عبارتند از :
1-TinyOS
2-TOSSIM
3-OPNET
4-TOSSF
5-NS-2

----------


## shahram hosseini

با سلام.
ابزارهای زیر نیز استفاده می شود :
OMNET++-GloMosim-SSFNet-J-Sim

----------


## mandana2

سلام  دوستان کسی میدنه برای پیاده سازی یا شبیه سازی  تله مدیسین و تله کاردیولوژی ازچه نرم افزاری میتونم استفاده کنم؟ :افسرده:

----------


## fp01032

سلام دوستان خوبم
کسانی که می خوان شبیه ساز opnet رو یاد بگیرین یک سایت خوب هست که فیلم های رایگان ده بیست دقیقه ای از 0 تا پیشرفته رو داره، من دیدم واقعا تا الان کمک کرد، پیشنهاد میکنم شما هم سری بزنید :چشمک: .

راهنمای نصب شبیه ساز opnet

فیلم آموزشی جلسه اول: تعریف پروژه،node model،process model

فیلم آموزشی جلسه دوم: رسم نمودار در opnet


* منبع : سایت یار آزمون*

----------


## comengineering

سلام
برای انتخاب سرخوشه انرژی کارا در شبکه حسگر بیسیم چه شبیه سازی مناسب است؟.
اغلب با ns2 کار کردن که با مشکل مواجه شدند. بعضی ها با متلب کار کردن . مگه متلب شبیه ساز هست؟. 
به نظرتون با ns3 بنویسم خوبه؟ کسی با ns3 کار کرده ؟ ملاک انتخاب شبیه ساز مناسب چی هست؟ 
ممنون میشم کمک کنید.

----------

